# Sous Vide Cheesecake!



## baseballguy99 (Mar 9, 2018)

So I have a crazy love for cheesecake...Our local donut shop makes an awesome cheesecake but at $3 a slice, it gets expensive.  So I was watching YouTube and saw SousVideEverything’s cheesecake video and thought I would give it a try.  I followed their recipe except I used graham crackers for the crust instead of nilla wafers.

185* Degrees for 90 minutes.  Let cool on counter for a few hours.  Then into the fridge overnight. 

They are downright amazing!!  My wife said now I can make these for parties, holidays, and get togethers!

***WARNING*** Do not open while they are hot/warm...they will expand like a package of biscuits and make a mess!!!!












































Next time I will only make a 1/2 batch.  Their recipe will make 20 or so “jelly” jars.


----------



## Braz (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh my God! My wife is going to kill me. I am all over this.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2018)

I like it too . How deep is the water ? Over the lid ? I guess the seal keeps the water out ?


----------



## old golfer guy (Mar 9, 2018)

chopsaw, yes on deserts like this you cover the jars as they cook. I did a crème brulee a while back and the bride said that is your desert from now on!! Hers was pretty good but s v is a more fool proof way to make some deserts. You have to put the lids on just finger tight so the air can get out then let them cool. Like most S V cooking almost fool proof.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info . Finger tight keeps the water out ?


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheesecake Lovers Unite!
Sure looks good! Great TV snack!
I prefer Graham Crackers.

***WARNING*** Do not open while they are hot/warm...they will expand like a package of biscuits and make a mess!!!!

It sounds like somebody got a wee bit in a hurry.... :D

You still need some wine for that rack... ;)


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 10, 2018)

Haha I keep telling my wife we need to donate it (we don’t drink much) because it’s taking up my precious counter space!

As OGG said, completely cover the jars and finger right on the lids to let air bubble out.

Haha ya there was no warning about opening the jars early...I found out the hard way.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 10, 2018)

baseballguy99 said:


> Haha I keep telling my wife we need to donate it (we don’t drink much) because it’s taking up my precious counter space!
> 
> As OGG said, completely cover the jars and finger right on the lids to let air bubble out.
> 
> Haha ya there was no warning about opening the jars early...I found out the hard way.



Maybe you could use it as a bat organizer. ;)

Yep, the warm/hot water bath expands the contents driving out air and sometimes a bit of the liquid. But equally important is the softening of the seal, so when it cools it vacuum seals. :)
Hey, at least YOU forwarded the warning, very good. :oops:;)
They sure look good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2018)

Looks Great BB Guy!!:)
Very Nice!  Like.
I love those Brazilian guys on YouTube!!:D

Bear


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice job!  Did you bake the crusts in the oven first?  I usually do and I find it helps them stay more crunchy.  I also do them at 176 for 90 minutes or so.  The texture is very airy and whipped.  I may try a higher temp next time to see a difference.  Try adding a layer of salted caramel in the middle....a little batter in the jar, layer of caramel, then more batter.  Its really good.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 12, 2018)

I think I'll do this, but use my chamber sealer to seal the jars before cooking. Course I  might end up with a gooey  mess in the sous vide tank


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2018)

I've got 8 jars Goin right now . The air needs to escape the jars . Vac seal might not work but I don't know .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2018)

Took the jars out and put a chuck roast in .
 Love the sv . These look awesome can't wait to try the cheese cake .


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 12, 2018)

You won’t be disappointed!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2018)

I had 3 of the 8 jars that wanted to float . I was about ready to throw them across the room , but then I would have to clean it up .  Put a weight on them , should have seen that act  in 180 * water .


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 13, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I had 3 of the 8 jars that wanted to float . I was about ready to throw them across the room , but then I would have to clean it up .  Put a weight on them , should have seen that act  in 180 * water .



Easy manicure when you par boil your fingernails so they peal off like blanched peach skin. :eek:

Maybe some *Chef's Presses*? 
Might be the cats meow? ;)

(I think the lady must have Teflon fingers. I'd use a meat fork or anything but my bare fingers!)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I had 3 of the 8 jars that wanted to float . I was about ready to throw them across the room , but then I would have to clean it up .  Put a weight on them , should have seen that act  in 180 * water .



Yup---I watched some YouTubes on these little jar cheesecakes, and they say fill them as full as you can, so there's not much room for air (to float). And like you said, they say to finger tight the lids only, so air can escape.

Bear


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 13, 2018)

I filled mine to the point where they almost overflowed...maybe 1/16” of an inch from the top.  Then finger tight lids.  I did not have any problem with floaters.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2018)

baseballguy99 said:


> I filled mine to the point where they almost overflowed...maybe 1/16” of an inch from the top.  Then finger tight lids.  I did not have any problem with floaters.



Thanks BB Guy!!
That's what the Brazilian guys said---They're the first ones I check with on Everything SV.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2018)

Well I left some space . I knew it was air , but never got bubbles out of the floaters . The rest bubbled and went to the bottom . I just tried one , man these are good . I'm gonna need more jars !


----------



## h8that4u (Mar 13, 2018)

Dropping mine in the water bath now.


----------

